# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  El cierre de Garoña, un culebrón

## sergi1907

Los trabajadores son informados de que la planta cerrará antes de fin de año, y los ecologistas ven presiones contra el "impuestazo eléctrico" del Gobierno a las nucleares.


Imagen de la central de Santa María de Garoña Afp / César Manso

El cierre de la central nuclear de Garoña (Burgos) va camino de convertirse en un culebrón, con declaraciones que denotan una negociación en la trastienda sobre su cierre anticipado. Los propietarios de la central de Garoña (Nuclenor) han comunicado a los trabajadores que tienen previsto adelantar el cierre de la planta y efectuarlo antes de fin de año (cuando está previsto inicialmente para julio del 2014). El anuncio ha sido interpretado como una presión ante el Gobierno en relación al denominado impuestazo a las nucleares que prepara el Gobierno
Responsables de la central nuclear de Garoña (Burgos) han comunicado al comité de empresa que se preparen para el cese de actividad de la planta el próximo domingo, a las 24.00 horas, según declaró el presidente del órgano de representación de los trabajadores, Alberto César González, a la agencia Efe.
Información al comité de empresa
El presidente del comité de empresa ha precisado que les han indicado que en ese momento se iniciará el proceso para sacar del núcleo del reactor el combustible atómico, que será depositado en la piscina nuclear de la instalación.
Al actuar así, el objetivo de la empresa propietaria de la central, Nuclenor, es que la actividad cese totalmente antes del 1 de enero, de manera que no tenga que pagar la nueva fiscalidad recogida en la Ley de Medidas Fiscales para la Sostenibilidad Energética, que se tramita en el Senado. Esta fiscalidad gravaría el volumen de residuos radiactivos depositados en las plantas nucleares que permanezcan activas en esa fecha. González ha afirmado que, según las estimaciones de la empresa, esa nueva fiscalidad supondría el pago de 150 millones de euros, una cantidad que Nuclenor considera inasumible ya que el cierre de Garoña está previsto por orden ministerial para el 6 de julio de 2013.
Aún puede haber cambios
El presidente del comité de empresa ha insistido, no obstante, en que "todavía hay tiempo para que la empresa de marcha atrás y Garoña siga funcionando", añade. Nuclenor les ha comunicado que podría cambiar de postura si se modifica en el trámite parlamentario el citado impuesto que gravaría los metales pesados.
En este sentido, González ha expresado su confianza en que se pueda introducir algún cambio vía enmienda al proyecto de Ley, que aún no está aprobado.
El presidente del comité tiene intención de mantener una última reunión con la empresa una vez que concluya el citado trámite en las Cortes generales.
La nueva normativa establece un impuesto por la producción de residuos nucleares que se cifra en 2.190 euros por kilogramo de uranio y plutonio del combustible nuclear gastado.
Impuestazo eléctrico
Los grupos ecologistas interpretan que la empresa continúa haciendo presión para reducir el denominado impuestazo eléctrico. La necesidad de establecer este impuesto se debe a que la UE exige al gobierno español gravar las nucleares, al estimar que la tarifa eléctrica favorece este modo de producción con una sobrerremuneración excesiva (algo conocido en el argot como beneficios caídos del cielo o winfall profil2), pues en gran parte sus inversiones ya están amortizadas.
El anuncio de Nuclenor llega precisamente cuando se debate el proyecto de ley en el Senado, lo que hace pensar que se trata de una medida de presión a la desesperada para intentar suavizar las condiciones fiscales, dice Francisco Castejon, de Ecologistas en Acción.
Con el cierre de Garoña, ya sea ahora o en julio de 2013, el Partido Popular, incumpliría su promesa electoral de mantener esa central abierta hasta 2019. Resulta paradójico que el más pronuclear de los partidos del arco parlamentario va a ser el responsable del apagón de esta central, agrega Castejón, de Ecologistas en Acción.
Esta organización sostiene que el impuesto sobre el combustible nuclear gastado supone un paso más, aunque demasiado tímido, para que la industria nuclear internalice y asuma sus costes (residuos que hay que confinar cientos de años). Este nuevo impuesto supondría un aumento del coste del kWh nuclear de unos 0,7 céntimos de euro, de acuerdo a cálculos iniciales. En todo caso, las cargas fiscales que deberán asumir todas las centrales a partir del año que viene están muy por debajo de los costes reales de la gestión de unos residuos nucleares, que seguirán siendo radiactivos, y por tanto muy peligrosos, durante cientos de miles de años, dice Francisco Castejón.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/medio-am...#ixzz2Er3L1f3x

----------


## sergi1907

La nuclear aclara que si Hacienda considera que no le afectan las nuevas tasas seguirá abierta.

La central nuclear de Garoña ratificó el viernes su cese definitivo de actividad. Lo hizo el mismo día que salió publicada en el Boletín Oficial del Estado la ley de fiscalidad energética, que grava la producción nuclear y el combustible atómico. Sin embargo, según ha informado Nuclenor (propiedad de Endesa e Ibedrola al 50%), existe una remota posibilidad de seguir operando si la dirección general de Tributos, del Ministerio de Hacienda, interpreta que la reforma legal no le afectaría (algo que el Gobierno ni la empresa han insinuado hasta el momento). La central ha calculado que la reforma energética le costaría 380 millones de euros hasta 2019 y que eso la haría entrar en concurso de acreedores.

Garoña cumple de momento todos los pasos para el cierre definitivo en unos días. Tal y como anunciaron las eléctricas, la publicación de las nuevas tasas energéticas, que entran en vigor el 1 de enero, le han llevado a comunicar el cese definitivo de actividad antes de esa fecha. El Consejo de Administración de Nuclenor lo acordó el viernes. Aun sí deja abierto un último resquicio y anuncia que ha elevado una "consulta vinculante a la dirección general de Tributos sobre la aplicación retroactiva de dicho impuesto".

Es decir, que si Hacienda considera que no debería pagar por el combustible ya quemado podría seguir operando. Se trataría de una interpretación novedosa que hasta ahora el Gobierno no ha manejado. Ni siquiera Nuclenor, que siempre ha dado el coste que tendría para la planta la reforma energética como si le afectara plenamente.

En su comunicado, Nuclenor admite que la ley "confirma el carácter retroactivo del nuevo impuesto nuclear", lo que "obligaría a un pago de impuestos de 153 millones de euros para Nuclenor, una Sociedad con unos fondos propios a 30 de septiembre de 2012 de 147 millones de euros y un resultado a dicha fecha de 9,6 millones de euros". Según la empresa, "la magnitud del impuesto a pagar situaría a Nuclenor en patrimonio neto negativo, es decir, muy por debajo de los fondos propios necesarios para evitar la disolución de la sociedad, según lo establecido en la legislación vigente".

El domingo pasado, Nuclenor desconectó el reactor y comenzó a vaciar el reactor de combustible para no pagar el impuesto de 2.190 euros por kilo de uranio. La planta, que comenzó a operar en 1971, tenía  unos 400 elementos combustibles en el núcleo (cada uno tiene un peso de unos 174 kilos). Eso suponía que por la carga que tenía debía pagar 153 millones de euros si paraba definitivamente en julio de 2019.

Las eléctricas han mantenido un pulso contra la reforma energética (que fuentes próximas a Industria han calificado de "chantaje inaceptable") mediante Garoña. En septiembre ya dejaron pasar el plazo para pedir la prórroga hasta 2019 que el Gobierno les había puesto en bandeja.

En campaña electoral, Mariano Rajoy se comprometió a que la nuclear, la más antigua de España, no cerraría en 2013, como había decretado el Ejecutivo de Zapatero. Las eléctricas han contado con que el cierre de Garoña es un problema político para el Ejecutivo, otra promesa incumplida. Especialmente la junta de Castilla y León, del PP, se mojó por la continuidad de la central.

Sin embargo, Industria no ha cedido en lo sustancial y no ha cambiado la ley. Solo en el Congreso retiró una enmienda del Senado sobre la definición del combustible nuclear. El Ejecutivo considera que no es nada de calado.

El cierre definitivo de la central de Garoña supondría una "repercusión negativa importante" para Castilla y León y, especialmente, para la provincia de Burgos, por la pérdida de empleo y de capacidad de generación eléctrica, según un informe elaborado por el Colegio de Economistas de Burgos, informa Efe.

http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...40_335361.html

----------

Asterion (13-abr-2016)

----------


## termopar

Desde el jueves pasado, el presidente de iberdrola indicó a los sindicatos que no se reabrirá Garoña definitivamente:
http://m.eldiario.es/economia/presid...504299723.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

La información proviene del sindicato vasco ELA, que no es que tenga mucha simpatía hacia la central de Garoña precisamente.

Dicen que el presidente de Iberdrola dijo eso... pero del dicho al hecho, puede ir un buen trecho. No sería el primer bulo que circula.

Por el momento ni Nuclenor, ni el Gobierno, ni el CSN, ninguno han emitido ningún comunicado al respecto.

----------

Asterion (13-abr-2016)

----------


## termopar

Pues creo que el sindicato no mentía y el presidente dijo lo que dijo:




> *Iberdrola filtró que la central burgalesa estaba condenada al cierre definitivo. Y aunque Endesa lo niega oficialmente sin demasiado entusiasmo-, la compañía también sabe que Garoña no volverá a funcionar por las millonarias inversiones que harían falta realizar para una planta que es la más vieja de Europa, que lleva tres años cerrada y que es enana en relación al resto del parque nuclear español. La petición formal de renovación de licencia se mantiene y se mantendrá- con el objetivo de que el CSN reconozca la viabilidad técnica de ampliar la vida de las centrales a largo plazo. Una declaración oficial que sentaría un precedente para reforzar el intento de ampliar hasta los 60 años el resto de plantas españolas. Garoña no reabrirá, pero es la puerta para el futuro de las otras centrales nucleares.*
> 
> La rocambolesca historia de la central nuclear más vieja de España sigue sumando capítulos, aunque encara ya su final definitivo. La central de Santa María de Garoña en Burgos cerró en 2012. Fueron sus propietarias, Endesa e Iberdrola que controlan a partes iguales la planta a través de la sociedad Nuclenor-, las que desenchufaron la central voluntariamente, a modo de órdago al Gobierno en la plena pugna por la reforma eléctrica. Y dos años después, tras varias reformas legislativas ad hoc del Ejecutivo del PP para hacerlo posible, Iberdrola y Endesa solicitaron la renovación de licencia de explotación y lo hicieron pidiendo su reapertura hasta 2031, cuando Garoña cumplirá 60 años desde su construcción.
> 
> Actualmente, el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) estudia la solicitud y, a pesar del clamor en contra de todos los grupos parlamentarios del efímero Congreso ya disuelto -de todos los partidos menos el PP-, los planes del organismo pasan por emitir un informe favorable a la reactivación de la central en junio o julio. Posteriormente tendrá que ser el próximo Gobierno (aunque podría ser el actual en funciones) el encargado de aprobar la autorización para la puesta en funcionamiento.
> 
> Pero en otro giro inesperado de la rocambolesca historia, el presidente de Iberdrola, Ignacio Sánchez Galán, comunicó a principios de abril a los sindicatos de la compañía su convencimiento de que Garoña no volvería a funcionar porque su explotación no es económicamente viable. Iberdrola, empeñada en reforzar su apuesta renovable y en asentar su imagen de eléctrica verde, filtró de manera interesada su cambio de discurso sobre las nucleares y su falta de viabilidad futura.
> 
> Un cambio de discurso que se ha vivido en Endesa, el otro socio de Garoña, casi como una traición. No tanto por ser totalmente inesperado, sino por que Sánchez Galán lo hiciera llegar a la prensa a través de los sindicatos y que no lo planteara previamente en el consejo de administración de Nuclenor. El enfrentamiento entre Iberdrola y Endesa sobre Garoña ahora es evidente, pero ambas eléctricas evitaron el choque frontal (o formal) en la reunión del consejo de Nuclenor celebrada la pasada semana y en el que oficialmente no se abordó el asunto, dejándose el futuro cierre fuera del orden del día. El consejo fue tenso y el desencuentro entre los dos socios, evidente, pero no se recogerá nada en el acta del cónclave.
> ...



Referencia: http://sabemos.es/2016/05/05/garona-...a-nunca_15926/

----------


## Jonasino

> Responsables de la central nuclear eslovena Krsko han anunciado la extensión de la operación de la planta por 20 años adicionales, hasta 2043. Se trata de la única central nuclear del país y es gestionada por la empresa eslovena Gen Energija y por la croata HEP.
> 
> La vida operativa de Krsko se ha prolongado, siempre y cuando la central realice una revisión de seguridad cada 10 años, siendo las próximas revisiones en 2023 y 2033, aseguró la portavoz de la planta eslovena, Ida Novak, en declaraciones a la agencia de noticias internacional Reuters.
> 
> La central, que es propiedad conjunta de Eslovenia y Croacia, se construyó en cooperación con la empresa estadounidense Westinghouse. Comenzó su operación en 1981 y originalmente su cierre estaba previsto para 2023. En el año 2015 Krsko aportó el 38% sobre el total de la electricidad producida en Eslovenia.
> 
> Los estudios reflejan que es técnicamente viable operar las centrales nucleares más allá de su plazo de diseño, manteniendo los mismos niveles de seguridad y fiabilidad. Esta estrategia energética ha suscitado ya el interés de países como Estados Unidos, Hungría o los Países Bajos.
> 
> En España, el periodo de funcionamiento de una central nuclear no tiene plazo fijo. Las autorizaciones de explotación concedidas en los últimos años, con plazo de validez de diez años, se renuevan periódicamente tras la evaluación del organismo regulador el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear- y la aprobación del Ministerio de Industria, Energía y Turismo.


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...s-su-operacion

----------


## termopar

> *Garoña suma provisiones por 106 millones para su predesmantelamiento*
> 
> Nuclenor, la sociedad participada al 50% por Endesa e Iberdrola que opera la central nuclear burgalesa de Santa María de Garoña, acumula 106 millones de euros para el predesmantelamiento de la central y la parte que le corresponde por su 2% en Trillo.
> 
> MADRID, 11 (EUROPA PRESS)
> 
> Estas tareas de predesmantelamiento ya están en marcha y tienen una duración de tres años, si bien "la situación se volvería reversible" si se produce un cambio en las circunstancias que condujese a la empresa a cambiar de postura y reiniciar la actividad, explica Nuclenor en sus cuentas anuales de 2015, entregadas al Registro Mercantil y consultadas por Europa Press a través de 'Infoempresa.com'.
> 
> De llegar a su fin, la fase de predesmantelamiento concluiría con la extracción del combustible de la piscina, momento en el que la sociedad estatal Enresa "se haría cargo de la titularidad de la instalación y de la totalidad de los costes del desmantelamiento propiamente dicho".
> ...


Referencia: http://www.eleconomista.es/economia/...elamiento.html

Ya falta menos

----------


## Jonasino

> Ya falta menos


Exacto:
Ya falta menos para que en Vizcaya empiecen los cortes de suministro al no existir fuente sustitutoria.
Ya falta menos para que un montón de trabajadores se vayan al paro (gracias en su nombre por tan acertado comentario)
Ya falta menos para que comercios y establecimientos de la zona cierren por falta de clientela
Ya falta menos para que los rumanos de turno hagan su agosto "retirando ecologicamente" lineas de cobre
Ya falta menos para que gastemos más carbón para sustituirla
Ya falta menos para comprar mas gas a los chicos del Isis en vez de producir nosotros la energía
Ya falta menos para que comentarios tan oportunos y solidarios como ese desaparezcan del foro

----------

F. Lázaro (15-sep-2016)

----------


## termopar

Sr. Jonasino, no exagere




> Ya falta menos para que en Vizcaya empiecen los cortes de suministro al no existir fuente sustitutoria.


Si la central esta parada desde hace años y no ha habido cortes, será que no es ningún problema, no?




> Ya falta menos para que un montón de trabajadores se vayan al paro (gracias en su nombre por tan acertado comentario)


Si la central se desmantela seguirá habiendo trabajadores para el desmantelamiento y podrán entrar otras industrias y otros empleos por otro lado. Las renovables multiplican por mucho los puestos creados por cada kwh. Además suelen ser puestos cualificados los cuales lo tienen mucho más fácil para adaptarse y recolocarse.




> Ya falta menos para que comercios y establecimientos de la zona cierren por falta de clientela


El desmantelamiento también requiere mucho trabajo. Además podrán tener más visitas y turismo, una vez quitado el riesgo de radiación nuclear.




> Ya falta menos para que los rumanos de turno hagan su agosto "retirando ecologicamente" lineas de cobre


Si se hiciera el desmantelamiento correctamente el cobre se reciclaría correctamente y no hace falta ser antiracista par darse cuenta de lo impropio de su comentario.




> Ya falta menos para que gastemos más carbón para sustituirla


El carbón también tiene un problema y es que al igual que la nuclear, es un sector en decadencia, y también disminuirá su producción.




> Ya falta menos para comprar mas gas a los chicos del Isis en vez de producir nosotros la energía


Quizás los terroristas estaban tan interesados como usted en que permaneciera Garoña abierto para producir un atentado. De este modo, nos evitamos males mayores. Su comentario es algo ridículo, no le parece?




> Ya falta menos para que comentarios tan oportunos y solidarios como ese desaparezcan del foro


Ni inoportuno ni insolidario. Todo lo contrario, no sabe la de gente que hay que no desea una central nuclear cerca de su residencia, mucha más que la que la desea.
También son muchos los que desean que deje de contaminar el Ebro, que deje de aumentar la temperatura haciendo sufrir a todo el ecosistema aguas abajo. Etc.
Lo que debería desaparecer del foro son esos decálogos filonazis pero me temo que seguirán siendo aplaudidos y reforzados. No toda la culpa es del que los escribe.

----------


## Jonasino

> El futuro de la central nuclear de Santa María de Garoña sigue en el aire mientras la empresa adjudicataria, Nuclenor, apuesta por su continuidad. Sobre este aspecto volvió a incidir ayer el presidente de la Sociedad Nuclear Española (SNE) y también de la compañía, José Ramón Torralbo, dado que hasta la fecha no se ha registrado ningún «impedimento técnico» para que la planta alargue su vida útil. Eso sí, «con alguna modificación».
> 
> En lo relativo a las actuaciones que se han llevado a cabo desde que la central cesó su actividad, explicó que se el circuito del cableado primario se ha sustituido por segunda vez. También reconoció que algunos elementos no se pueden sustituir con facilidad. Es el caso de la vasija, aunque la de Garoña, añadió, presenta una vida útil de entre 80 y 90 años.
> 
> Según recoge Europa Press, Torralbo recordó que la evaluación sobre las condiciones de la central todavía «no ha terminado» y añadió que «no se debe interferir en la decisión que adopte el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN). Sobre la decisión final del Gobierno que determinará la continuidad o el cierre de la central, manifestó que Garoña atraviesa una etapa de «incertidumbres» a la espera del dictamen definitivo.
> 
> Aparte del informe regulador y de la decisión del Ejecutivo, el presidente de Nuclenor remarcó que la entrada en funcionamiento de la planta dependerá de la política energética que se establezca en España. En este sentido, señaló que «si se propusiera limitar a 40 años la vida útil» de las centrales nucleares no habría «más que hablar» al respecto. En caso contrario, una vez «superado» este límite, precisó que sería necesario establecer mecanismos que permitan determinar el plazo de las concesiones, así como su contenido y condiciones.
> 
> En cuanto a la solicitud de Garoña para alargar su actividad hasta los 60 años, Torralbo indicó que cualquier análisis sobre su viabilidad económica quedará irremediablemente supeditado a la decisión gubernamental. Al mismo tiempo, apuntó que Nuclenor ha invertido más de 300 millones de euros para garantizar las condiciones de reversabilidad de la planta. Así pues, «habrá que seguir invirtiendo bastante más, pero hay que esperar», apostilló.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.elcorreodeburgos.com/noti...os_142368.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

> También reconoció que algunos elementos no se pueden sustituir con facilidad. Es el caso de la vasija, aunque la de Garoña, añadió, presenta una vida útil de entre 80 y 90 años


En Japón ya se estudió la posibilidad de cambiar la RPV de un BWR. 

Aunque dudo que lo veamos algún día, plantea retos importantes.

http://www.jsme.or.jp/monograph/pes/...K04/FP7292.PDF
http://www.iaea.org/inis/collection/...3/33003507.pdf

En cuanto a Garoña, le queda aún mucha vida, y mucha electricidad *libre de CO2* por producir. Los técnicos de Tecnatom y General Electrics ya dijeron que la vasija estaba perfecta para seguir operando cuando hicieron la inspección exhaustiva de la vasija. Que se terminen de instalar las modificaciones impuestas por el CSN, se construya el el ATI y a seguir operando otros 20 años más.

----------


## termopar

Caray, los que diseñaron la central, unos señores muy sesudos y que aseguraron con sus cálculos 40 años de vida útil. 
Ahora otro señor muy sesudo va y dice que esos datos son incorrectos y le da 50 años más de vida util. Más del doble!!!. Pero en qué quedamos? Me recuerdan a los feriantes,.... Bueno,  bonito, barato, quien da más!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vamos a ver, sobre si puede tener una vida útil tan larga... eso tendrán que estudiarlo y decidirlo las personas competentes para ello. Lo que sí está claro es que el límite de los 40 años para las centrales de II generación fue un límite teórico que se estableció en base a la estimación inicial de los ingenieros, dado que no se conocía con exactitud los efectos de la radiación a largo plazo sobre el acero de la vasija y la fatiga del material. 

Con el paso del tiempo, con las inspecciones visuales con robots, mediante ultrasonidos, los ensayos en laboratorio de testigos de las vasijas, han demostrado que el acero de las vasijas se comporta mejor de lo que se esperaba en un principio y que apenas ha sufrido degradación por efecto de la radiación, y que esa mole de acero se comporta bien bajo los esfuerzos a los que está sometida. Por lo que todos los técnicos concluyen puede seguir operando durante muchos años más sin ningún problema, de ahí las autorizaciones a 60 años e incluso en EEUU ya se habla de la posibilidad de extenderlas hasta los 80 años. Por lo que tampoco sería descabellado.

----------


## termopar

No ha dicho 60, ha dicho 80 o 90 años de vida útil, ese tío es un feriante!!!

----------


## termopar

> *Araba sin Garoña espera que un 'tsunami popular' impida la reapertura*
> 
> Unos 250 colectivos se han adherido a la manifestación que la iniciativa ha convocado para este sábado en Vitoria.
> 
> La iniciativa Araba sin Garoña espera que la manifestación que ha convocado el sábado en Vitoria se convierta en un "tsunami popular" que impida la reapertura de la central nuclear burgalesa y obligue a los partidos a impulsar medidas para que el Gobierno español cierre definitivamente las instalaciones.
> 
> A la manifestación, que partirá desde la plaza de la Virgen Blanca a las siete de la tarde, se han adherido unos 250 colectivos de Álava, que han firmado un manifiesto en el que exigen a los partidos que supediten cualquier eventual acuerdo con el Gobierno del PP a que promulgue una orden ministerial contraria a la reapertura de Garoña.
> 
> Algunos partidos políticos tales como EH Bildu, el PSE-EE y Equo ya han anunciado que se sumarán a la marcha.
> ...


Referencia: http://www.eitb.eus/es/noticias/soci...-2017-vitoria/

----------


## termopar

> *Un “tsunami popular” alerta de que Garoña puede convertirse en otra Fukushima*
> 
> Miles de personas recorren las calles de Vitoria para exigir el desmantelamiento de la polémica central nuclear. “Lo de hoy marcará un antes y un después: vamos a estar vigilantes y denunciaremos cada uno de los postureos que se vuelvan a repetir”, advierten los organizadores
> 
> 
> 
> VITORIA 18/03/2017 20:47 Actualizado: 18/03/2017 21:54 DANILO ALBIN
> 
> Hay casualidades imposibles de obviar. La misma tarde en la que Mariano Rajoy hacía un brindis en Vitoria junto a sus compañeros del PP vasco, una multitud tomaba las calles de esa misma ciudad para exigirle al gobierno que descarte por cualquier vía la reapertura de la central nuclear de Garoña. Los reclamos y temores tienen fundamento: el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear ha dado su visto bueno a la puesta en marcha de esa infraestructura, ubicada a 43 kilómetros de la capital alavesa.
> ...


Referencia: http://www.publico.es/espana/central...ar-alerta.html

----------


## Jonasino

Fuente: Empleados Santa Maria de Garoña

----------


## F. Lázaro

> esta movilización, que contó con el respaldo de la mayoría de sindicatos, así como de EH Bildu, Podemos, Ezker Anitza o PSE


Los que tanto dicen defender los derechos de los trabajadores, los derechos sociales, etc, defendiendo el cierre de una industria y la pérdida de cientos de puestos de trabajo directos y muchos más indirectos, la ruina para muchas familias y para una comarca entera. Hay que ver, como cambia la película. Curioso ver cómo defienden con tanta fuerza el carbón y cómo tratan a la energía nuclear. ¿Acaso los mineros valen más que los trabajadores de Garoña?




> Su dueña, Nuclenor, quiere reabrirla, algo que el CSN permitiría a cambio de aplicar algunas mejoras.


¿Pero no decían que Nuclenor no quería reabrirla? ¿En qué quedamos?




> Los parentescos de Garoña son aterradores: la instalación burgalesa es considerada por los expertos como la “hermana gemela” de Fukushima


Las centrales base de diseño de Garoña fueron Monticello, Dresden 2 y Oyster Creek. *Todas ellas, con licencia de 60 años*. La NRC ha autorizado la extensión de vida útil a 17 de los 23 reactores de diseño similar a Garoña. ¿Porqué Garoña debe ser diferente a sus hermanas si está en buen estado y acomete las reformas exigidas por el CSN?

----------

Jonasino (22-mar-2017)

----------


## termopar

> Los que tanto dicen defender los derechos de los trabajadores, los derechos sociales, etc, defendiendo el cierre de una industria y la pérdida de cientos de puestos de trabajo directos y muchos más indirectos, la ruina para muchas familias y para una comarca entera. Hay que ver, como cambia la película. Curioso ver cómo defienden con tanta fuerza el carbón y cómo tratan a la energía nuclear. ¿Acaso los mineros valen más que los trabajadores de Garoña?


Se destruyen puestos? aun hay que desmontarla y las industrias que suministren la electricidad que se deje de producir en la nuclear multiplica por mucho el número de puestos de trabajo creados. Nada de eliminar puestos. Resultado neto positivo.





> ¿Pero no decían que Nuclenor no quería reabrirla? ¿En qué quedamos?


No lo tiene claro ni Nuclenor. Un dia dice en el congreso una cosa(http://www.elcorreodeburgos.com/noti...ia_148632.html), y otro día dice que ese económicamente inviable la central de Garoña (http://blogs.publico.es/malas-hierba...ear-de-garona/), a ver si se aclaran de una vez.

mi opinión, que no se va a abrir.





> Las centrales base de diseño de Garoña fueron Monticello, Dresden 2 y Oyster Creek. *Todas ellas, con licencia de 60 años*. La NRC ha autorizado la extensión de vida útil a 17 de los 23 reactores de diseño similar a Garoña. ¿Porqué Garoña debe ser diferente a sus hermanas si está en buen estado y acomete las reformas exigidas por el CSN?


La de fukushima era similar pero bueno, aun con los datos de esas tres centrales que usted dice:

- Monticello tiene intención de cerrar en el 2018, con 47 años (http://bismarcktribune.com/news/stat...5822b007c.html). Los mismos años que tiene Garoña. Va a cerrar aunque tenga el permiso.
- Oyster Creek va a cerrar en el 2019 (http://www.newsworks.org/index.php/l...-nj-will-close)

Es decir, la mayoría de las centrales nucleares tienen muchos problemas, económicos, de seguridad o técnicos, para subsistir tras 40 años de vida útil. Para qué tomar grandes riesgos si al final apenas crean valor añadido!?. 

Por 4 euros más para las eléctricas, tendrán con el alma en vilo a la población habiendo otras tecnologías de generación más ecológicas que pueden sustituirlas. 

Si se pueden sustituir, creando empleo neto, riqueza, para qué alargar la vida de unos vejestorios que van a estar más en la UCI que produciendo electricidad?.

----------

